

What are my options for email if I don't want to use GMail/Hotmail/Yahoo etc? - thesnark


======
bhauer
Host your own e-mail server. It's easier than it's made out to be. I've been
doing it since I got my first symmetric DSL line in 1998. Today you can just
use a very small VPS.

~~~
grey-area
If you don't care about webmail, this might be the best option.

I've been looking at this myself and have a couple of questions:

What software would you recommend (Linux server)? I've been looking at
postfix, which seems pretty easy to configure.

What about issues with sending from a private ip - are you ever blocked or
marked as spam because of the vps ip (just sending normal emails)?

Spam filtering - what do you use for this, does it work?

------
domrdy
I'm very happy with zoho
[https://www.zoho.com/mail/](https://www.zoho.com/mail/). If you want to use
your own domain and you're not willing to pay for google apps, its a great
alternative. Setup is extremely easy and the web interface is also pretty
nice.

------
wikwocket
Most web hosting packages will include an email server, or have it as an
option. Some include good anti-spam packages. If you want email @ a domain
that you host anyway, it's a decent option with low/no maintenance required on
your part.

------
nabeards
Take a look at Fastmail.fm. I've been using it for about seven years and love
it. Let me know if you have any questions about the service.

~~~
thesnark
It looks like your emails are stored on their servers? My desire is to have
more control over my data.

~~~
grandpoobah
Then it seems like your original question was poorly framed.

------
mariuolo
If you are willing to pay there are several.

